
California’s Board Diversity Tax - Bostonian
https://www.wsj.com/articles/californias-board-diversity-tax-11573256678?mod=rsswn
======
Bostonian
A summary of the study is at
[https://newsstand.clemson.edu/mediarelations/study-
californi...](https://newsstand.clemson.edu/mediarelations/study-california-
falling-short-of-nations-first-board-gender-quota/) .

